# Signatures...



## darth (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,

Just out of interest... A lot of threads on this site have what the person has to say, and at the bottom shows their specs of their Mac(s) etc. I have this information on my account profile but it does not add it to any threads I submit.

And some people have a small picture too. How do I get the threads I submit to include this information?


darth


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 31, 2007)

You can change your avatar and signature in the User CP, under the Settings and Options.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 31, 2007)

If I remember correctly, there was a requirement for picture + signature to have first 20 posts or so. So soon... ask & answer and you'll have it (the 20 posts) soon and then both


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 31, 2007)

Yep, and the reason is spammers kept coming here with seemingly legitimate posts but spam links in their signatures.


----------



## mvcube (Mar 22, 2008)

Is it OK to ask 20 questions or do I have to solve the problems of 20 other members to be able to set my signature?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 22, 2008)

If you start posting 20 questions all within a specific time period, the moderators will get an alert. You will look like you are a spammer. 
Just respond to posts you know about or ask your question without being excessive. Permissions for a signature will come before you know it. Patience


----------



## fryke (Mar 22, 2008)

Just be yourself.


----------



## mvcube (Mar 22, 2008)

Those, who know me from other boards should already know that I am myself. I hope, my  smiley didn't slip your attention.


----------



## mvcube (Apr 6, 2008)

I still can't find the option to create a signature. Can one of the mods direct me to the right place?

I should qualify meanwhile, don't I? 

Marcus


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 7, 2008)

Go to User CP (far left link at the top of the fourms). Once there, look at the side bar at the left. Under Settings & Options you should see Edit Signature. Just click on that.


----------



## rmeaux (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Guys 1 Down 19 To Go!


----------



## mvcube (Apr 10, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> Go to User CP (far left link at the top of the fourms). Once there, look at the side bar at the left. Under Settings & Options you should see Edit Signature. Just click on that.



Found it, Done!

Thanks.


----------



## rmeaux (Apr 12, 2008)

Well Up to 23 and not edit option yet. I will keep contributing.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 12, 2008)

rmeaux said:


> Well Up to 23 and not edit option yet. I will keep contributing.



Just go to Bob's Place and put something in the Word Association & What Song are you playing to bump up your posts.


----------



## Kernos (Nov 9, 2008)

Argghhh! I am new here, but have been on Mac forums and lists for decades, since MUG BBSs. Been searching here for the sig option for an hour till I found this thread. 

Seems this info should be in the user CP "This function is not available until you have made 20 posts..." or some such.


----------

